# 1965 CONV. rear courtesy light removal



## BARONYOUNGMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the entire panel out but I cannot figure how to get off the light. It has 2 screw backs coming through but I can't get to the head due to the fact it is behind the chrome trim ring on the front . Which I cannot seem to pry off the crome trim ring around the light. HELP what am I missing?
Bob

Also are there different interior colors Pearl and Parchment? I know the GM code says Parchment but I see people advertising pearl?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

can't help you on the courtesy light (mine don't work) but yes, there is both parchment and pearl. parchment is more of a tan color, pearl is...well, pearl. metalic offwhite. i changed my interior to pearl...parchment was ugly in my opinion against the new black paint job.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you have the lens cover off cause the screws heads are under there.


----------



## BARONYOUNGMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

*Light*

No will that plastic lens just pop off??


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes but it's pain. Lens as two tabs on top two on bottom. I take like two butter knifes one on top one on bottom to press out down and up at same time then pull straight out, Good Luck if you do end up breaking it they do repop them...Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have a Ames catalog take a look at the lens to get a idea of what I'm talking about..


----------

